#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Help! Please telm me the order of preference

## imbaai

*Please Tell Me Order Of Preference
 1) IGIT Delhi (CSE)
 2) NIT Jalandhar (Instrumentation And Control Engineering)
 3) IIIT Gwalior (One Branch In IIITs)
 4) NIT Jalandhar (Industrial And Production Engineering)
 Please Tell As Soon As Possible As Registration For Spot Round Will Start Shortly

*





  Similar Threads: Second-Order Systems Lecture Notes Capacitors and first-order systems Lecture Notes LG Google Nexus 4 up for pre order in India post  MAIL ORDER SYSTEM Project on order management system required

----------

